# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  La desalación mediante energía solar como fuente de recursos hídricos

## Jonasino

> España está considerada como un país con un estrés hídrico alto, en algunas zonas y períodos del año la demanda del agua es superior a la cantidad disponible.
> 
> La gran masa de agua salada, en comparación con la de agua dulce, que contiene nuestro planeta ha dado pie a que la desalinización del agua sea estudiada desde la antigüedad y haya preocupado a grandes pensadores desde entonces. En la actualidad, existen grandes desaladoras instaladas en todo el mundo y empresas multinacionales con un fuerte potencial en el sector, entre ellas varias españolas. Este hecho, y el de vivir en un país con graves problemas hídricos nos ha llevado a plantearnos cómo ha evolucionado la eficiencia energética, rentabilidad y la reducción de costes medioambientales en este campo.
> 
> España está considerada como un país con un estrés hídrico alto, es decir, que en algunas zonas y períodos del año la demanda del agua es superior a la cantidad disponible o que su uso se restringe por la mala cantidad. A pesar de los esfuerzos realizados apenas se reutiliza un 10 % del total de las aguas residuales tratadas en nuestro país y las pérdidas en la redistribución están en torno al 15 % anual según el Observatorio de Sostenibilidad.
> 
> Mejorar las redes de suministro de agua y de las infraestructuras de tratamiento de aguas residuales para su reutilización es imprescindible para desarrollar una agricultura competitiva y sostenible así como para seguir ofreciendo una actividad turística de calidad.
> 
> Aunque las infraestructuras con más potencialidad de impulso de la actividad económica son las relacionadas con la desalación, por los positivos efectos que podría tener obtener la disponibilidad de agua abundante y barata para la agricultura y la actividad turística.
> ...


Fuente: Nuevatribuna.es

----------

Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------

